# Auction plants



## abax (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it appropriate to ask members who won my plants how the plants are
doing for you? I want everyone to be happy with their plants and I worry.

I won a couple of plants and they're doing very well. Not blooming yet, but
lots of new roots.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 19, 2013)

I think it's very considerate of you to do so. I should do it more often.


----------



## nikv (Jun 19, 2013)

I won several auctions this year. So far, my hoyas have been rooting but not much in the way of new growth yet. My Laelias are all doing well, as well as the Pleuros and Bulbos that I got from bullsie! I have a one-growth Catt that I won that I'm continuing to watch closely as it starts new roots. I have it in spaghnum moss. I think that's all of this year's items that I won. I hope I'm not forgetting anything.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 19, 2013)

nikv said:


> I won several auctions this year. So far, my hoyas have been rooting but not much in the way of new growth yet. My Laelias are all doing well, as well as the Pleuros and Bulbos that I got from bullsie! I have a one-growth Catt that I won that I'm continuing to watch closely as it starts new roots. I have it in spaghnum moss. I think that's all of this year's items that I won. I hope I'm not forgetting anything.



The Hoya will take time to get rolling. Especially the ones with big heavy leaves. Some will get rolling right away, some may take a year before sprouting. H. sp Kalimantan will only start growing during warmer weather. Cuttings taken in fall do nothing until late spring or early summer. Since it was middle of spring when I sent the Hoyas, most will get at least a little growing in this summer before winter. Species like the one from Ban Ngong Ngoy, Thailand, and carnosa and pubicalyx will grow all year round, but have a heavy growth spurt in late spring. Others are between the two extremes. Hoya fitchii (watermellon stripes) will rest for a while, but once it gets growing, it will grow constantly. Most will not create new flower peduncles until the vine is over 5 or 6 years old. On some of your cuttings you had old flower peduncles, these are perennial, and will rebloom year after year if the plant has the energy to do so, so never remove the flower peduncle after flowering. There are some species that drop the flower peduncles anually, it will be obvious which species group a plant belongs to right after blooming. 

These Hoya species are heirloom plants, they potentially will live for decades. But do start new cuttings about every 5 years. Keep an heir and a spare for each species you really like. There often are soil-root problems if you don't repot regularly, and it is not uncommon to have a rot kill off the roots. Usually you can save the top half of the vine by treating it like a cutting. Generally I use either straigh NZ Sphagnumn or a seedling grade orchid mix. If I use potting soil as for african violets, that is when I have rot problems. I also have a few cuttings that have been living in a glass of water for several years now. 

Once they get rolling, you will really enjoy them.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 19, 2013)

I must add, my books are reading really, really well!:rollhappy:


----------



## nikv (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, Leo! I'm being as patient as I can be. I know they will take time. I'm just glad that they're all starting to root! Thanks again for your generosity!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2013)

abax said:


> Is it appropriate to ask members who won my plants how the plants are
> doing for you? I want everyone to be happy with their plants and I worry.
> 
> I won a couple of plants and they're doing very well. Not blooming yet, but
> lots of new roots.



Mine are doing fine. I hope the ones I sent out are, also!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 19, 2013)

My coccinea I won is looking good has some new leaf growth.


----------



## Ray (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't win the Prosavola Nodoprismo, but the lady that did was very kind and sent me an extremely generous division of it - which I divided, and both parts are happy.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Angela-
I won your huge Iwara Apple Blossom. There was a stalk that had 2 blooms, and the blooms lasted about 4-5 weeks, which was nice. It's in a big pot, and I'm thinking of creating a small division. Anyway, it's enjoying being out in the summer. The in-charm cross I got from you is doing ok. Hopefully I'll see some strong growth soon.
Linus


----------



## Trithor (Jun 20, 2013)

I was not allowed to bid on any plants, but those books which have arrived, did so in geat condition, and have been enjoyed tremendously. The painting by Robin is at the picture framers and will be ready for collection on Monday. My ph/Ec meter has caused a lot of discussion at the dinner table when the pasta sauce tested too acidic for any sane human to contemplate eating! Thank you to everyone for agreat auction, it was like awhole bunch of christmases all at once!


----------



## bullsie (Jun 20, 2013)

abax said:


> Is it appropriate to ask members who won my plants how the plants are
> doing for you? I want everyone to be happy with their plants and I worry.
> 
> I won a couple of plants and they're doing very well. Not blooming yet, but
> lots of new roots.



I'm tickled to say the plant I received from you is doing great! It was big enough to divide and all divisions are putting out new roots and 'getting' acquainted with new medium. I will be so excited to see it bloom and can hardly wait. Right now, its enjoying beautiful summer days outside.

Your generosity was wonderful as everyone benefits when they pull up Slipper Talk and enjoy the postings. Thanks so very much abax!


----------



## abax (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you all for responding. I appreciate the reassurance. Ray, that
huge Prosavola originally came from Tio Super in PR many years ago. I've still got a hunk too...it's a monster plant. Linus, give it at least until after
it blooms next spring before dividing. Given proper conditions, it should
be a magnificent blooming and the fragrance is heavenly. If you do well with it and enjoy it, I have the yellow variety 'Nyssa' that I can divide next year and I'd be most happy to give you a division.


----------

